# MK1 gtg at Sowo?



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Last year it was nice to meet some of you and put faces to screen names. Even though we met, there was still a couple of MK1 owners I didn't get to meet because of everyone walking around and hanging. Would any one be interested in getting a small meet together or dinner so we can get all the Mk1 owners together and shoot the sh*t? I'm not from the area (I'm in Florida) so if we were to have this, I would need some help. Any interest? We could get shirts made or something, just an idea. Throwing it out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Shirt and sticker designs are done and on page 6 you will find the info on were to send payment for the shirts. Stickers are limited to 40 and only people who have sent me their info and are on the list will get them. If you are on the list and don't show, your sticker will be given to someone else who attends.

!!!!Reminder--Please send me your info and I will add it!!!
So as it stands:
====Sowo 2010 MK1 Meet and Greet====
Date--Friday May 14th
Where--Big Daddy's
Time--8:30 p.m until they kick us out
List of people who will be attending the MK1 meet and greet:
1. Omar--Florida--'83 Rabbit GTI 2.0 aba(LilHearst)
2. Tony--Kentucky--'81 Rabbit (Irishpride)
3. Shannon--Tennessee--'79 Rabbit TD (Deathhare.)
4. Andrew--South Florida--'84 Jetta Coupe (uberdork)
5. Hugo--Blue Ridge, GA--'83 GTI (GateIg)
6. Jason--Valdosta Ga--'79 Rabbit C 20vt (vdubspeed)
7. Anthony--Ohio--'80 Rabbit or '82 Caddy (A1steaksauce)
8. Bennett--Louisville, KY--'79 Rabbit (BennettVW)
9. Josh--good ol pa--2.5L Mk1 Rabbit (nothing-leaves-stock)
10. Jacob--Cleveland, Ohio--MK1 Jetta Deluxe (JW-VW)
11. Chris--Cooley--'91 Cabriolet (91Cabster)
12. Eric--Dahlonega, GA--'81 Scirocco S (Cynical 1)
13. Gary--Atlanta, GA--'84 Jetta GLI (TruDubVR6)
14. Austin--Gwinnett, GA--'82 rabbit (Austin_85'MKII)
15. Alex--Atlanta, GA--'84 Jetta GLI (VR6Boi65)
16. Chris--Buford, GA--'80 Caddy ([email protected])
17. Steve--Cleveland, OH--'80 rabbit "Red Wow" (all vw all the time)
18. Casey--Atlanta, GA--'81 Scirocco (atlanticoastcustoms)
19. Justin--Buffalo, NY--'84 "Callaway" Rabbit GTI (THE Flog)
20. Alan--Virginia--'80 Rabbit (A2JettaA3)
21. Les--Florida--'77 Rabbit (Eurotechracing)
22. Drew--Wilmington, NC--'81 Caddy (sirmeeps)
23. Ben-- --'82 Jetta Coupe (moneytrap)
24. Ferman--Salem, NC-- '83 Rabbit GTI 16v (SpoolinJetta18t)
25. Nuno--NJ-- '84 Rabbit GTi (nemo1ner)
26. Dj-- -- '84 Rabbit GTI aba (ridepa)
27. Ben-- -- '81 Caddy (Dj's freind)
28. Trey--Greenille, SC-- '84 Rabbit GTI (lucky13cloverz)
29. Arnaldo--Smyrna, TN-- '81 Jetta (Boricua*Jetta16v)
30. Arthur--Alabama-- '81 Rocco (xtint)
31. Bryon--Newnan, GA-- '80 Rocco (Scootergti)
32. Chris Barnes-- Sugar Valley, GA-- '81 Rabbit GTI (Chris Barnes)
33. Tim-- Atlanta, GA-- '80 Caddy (Tightdub)


----------



## BennettVW (Nov 4, 2005)

Id be down for a mk1 gtg


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

me too
lmk when and where. i didn't know about the mk1 meet and greet last year


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (irishpride)*

i may be down with my 2.5L mk1...not sure yet


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I don't think there was a meet and greet last year. Thats why I think we should this year. I will be there Friday morning till Monday. Any suggestions on where to hold it? Do you guys want shirts made? Etc..... I can get shirts printed. We would just have to come up with a design together. Anyone from georgia that is familiar with Helen recommend a place to hold it?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Friday night when it's a bit quieter? Does a room at the Helendorf guarantee parking in their inner parking lot?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*

In


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (deathhare.)*

You should receive parking if your staying in the hotel. I know that the plaza across the street from the grounds of the event is open and we could just have it there in the parking lot. Friday night sounds good also. Is that ok for everyone? I'm starting a list of people who are in. If you will like to attend and are add yourself to the list. I won't add anyone just in case you change your mind, so please add yourself. I am working on a MK1 Sowo 2010 related sticker. So if you add yourself to the list and attend, you will receive one.
1. Omar--Florida--'83 Rabbit GTI
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

1. Omar--Florida--'83 Rabbit GTI
2.Tony--Kentucky--'81 Rabbit
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (irishpride)*

i'm in.








saturday night gets my vote... after the fools go home from the show and the loyalists come out to meet...


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (irishpride)*

Count me in: 83 gti.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*

ill be there. coming from south florida. 1984 jetta coupe


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (uberdork)*

have to see which project will be done in time and up to snuff for a road trip such as this...
but i'm very much game for this...


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (A1steaksauce)*

In. Probably will be in a 79 Rabbit C. If it fails...I'll pull up the GTI.


----------



## TruDubVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_In. Probably will be in a 79 Rabbit C.

love the 79 jason, bringing the bike again?
i'm in for this....84 gli


----------



## BennettVW (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Omar--Florida--'83 Rabbit GTI (LilHearst)
2. Tony--Kentucky--'81 Rabbit (Irishpride)
3. Shannon--Tennessee--'79 Rabbit TD (Deathhare.)
4. Andrew--South Florida--'84 Jetta Coupe (uberdork)
5. Hugo--Blue Ridge, GA--'83 GTI (GateIg)
6. Jason--Valdosta Ga--'79 Rabbit C 20vt (vdubspeed)
7. Bennett--Louisville, KY -- '79 Rabbit (BennettVW)
8.
9.
10.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BennettVW)*

1. Omar--Florida--'83 Rabbit GTI (LilHearst)
2. Tony--Kentucky--'81 Rabbit (Irishpride)
3. Shannon--Tennessee--'79 Rabbit TD (Deathhare.)
4. Andrew--South Florida--'84 Jetta Coupe (uberdork)
5. Hugo--Blue Ridge, GA--'83 GTI (GateIg)
6. Jason--Valdosta Ga--'79 Rabbit C 20vt (vdubspeed)
7. Bennett--Louisville, KY -- '79 Rabbit (BennettVW)
8. Josh--good ol pa-- 2.5L mk1 rabbit (nothing-leaves-stock)
9.
10.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i may be down with my 2.5L mk1...not sure yet

Just read the article about that build...very well done! Wish I could afford to duplicate it. I sincerely hope you bring it. I'm def down for the GTG, 'course I'll be all over the place as usual but I hope to bring the Yeller BBasket. Unfortunately a room does not guarantee parking. Lots of people bring multiple cars but share one room, so there's always more cars than rooms. But there are numerous other places I could put us for a meet and greet.
Chris


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (91cabster)*

I would think something on the edges of town or just outside would have more space for a gtg.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (deathhare.)*

I remember there being a shopping center across the street from the open park they hold the event at. There is a Mexican restaurant and some small shops there. There is plenty of lighted parking and would do fine for us. Its also between all the hotels too. I think theres a pub/bar there also.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Depending on what time you have in mind, we could host it at Bigg Daddy's. They've got a huge patio and a reasonable anount of parking. I'd really love to join this but we'll be having the H2OTuning club dinner Friday night so let me know when you'd like everyone to meet.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (91cabster)*

What time is the dinner? Start-finish? Big Daddy's sounds great. I really didn't have a time set yet. We can work around your schedule, we want you to be there. I also don't know when everyone is getting there. Like stated before, I will be there friday morning, so I was thinking Friday night would be a good fit for the meet.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

I am leaving KY around 1/2pm and its about 5/6hrs


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (irishpride)*

So that puts you there around 7-8ish. Well, what about 9:30 p.m? Gives you time to check in, relax for a bit and then head out our way. I think that would make a good time. Not too late, but not early were some people might not be able to attend. I doubt anyone will be going to sleep early that weekend anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_What time is the dinner? Start-finish? Big Daddy's sounds great. I really didn't have a time set yet. We can work around your schedule, we want you to be there. I also don't know when everyone is getting there. Like stated before, I will be there friday morning, so I was thinking Friday night would be a good fit for the meet.

I appreciate that...I should be done with the club about 7:00. Between 7:30 and 8:30 would be good because we could fill up most of the parking lot before anyone else gets around to BD's. I'll be in town Wednesday night so I'll get with the owner and see what kind of specials he can cook up for us if you want to have it there. LMK


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (91cabster)*

I'll be there. Im driving down in the MK1 Jetta







I'll be coming from Cleveland, OH. -Jacob-


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (91cabster)*

That sound like a plan to me! Would we be able park the cars there for the duration of the show? -Hugo


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*

Sounds like BIg Daddy's is were it will be held. Since Irishpride won't be able to make it until 8ish, lets set the time at 8:30 p.m. Gives him time to still check in and not miss a whole lot.
Please do talk to the owner and see what he says about the shing dig. Thanks for the help there. 
So as it stands:
====MK1 Sowo 2010 Meet and Greet====
Date--Friday May 14th
Where--Big Daddy's
Time--8:30 p.m until they kick us out
If anyone has a sticker design idea or t-shirt design, please contact me I have a couple in mind, but the more ideas the better. Thanks everyone.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_That sound like a plan to me! Would we be able park the cars there for the duration of the show? -Hugo 

The actual show/gtg is on Saturday. So no. I wouldn't leave my car parked there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_That sound like a plan to me! Would we be able park the cars there for the duration of the show? -Hugo 

Unfortunately no, they'll be open for regular buisiness on Saturday.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Got a question, where is Big daddy's actually located? Nevermind, just googled it and found out. Super close to all the hotels. Its actually right in front of the events grounds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by LilHearst at 11:12 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

everything is near everything in Helen


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

I would be down to meet.. that is if i get my fuel pump fixed before then...


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (The FLOG)*

Lets keep this up.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (LilHearst)*


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

IN 
Alex - Atlanta, GA - 84 Jetta GLI


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

Put me down as the caddy should be road worthy at the time, unless I do something silly like take it apart.
1980 caddy


----------



## orrangearrow (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (VR6boi65)*

Me and Father (All VW All the Time) should be in attendance in Red Wow


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (orrangearrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orrangearrow* »_Me and Father (All VW All the Time) should be in attendance in Red Wow 

you two fools have a hotel setup yet?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

Lets keep this up.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

Looks like a good crowd so far! Already a lot more mk1s than last year.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Alot more MK1 than last year thats for sho!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

Decided to leave the Cabriolet at home, got it get it ready for Bryson to put some color on it. Gonna bring the Scirocco instead. Depending on how late we stay, one of you will have to follow me back to the Helendorf....no headlights, tailights or DOT tires. Should be interesting!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (91cabster)*

^^^^ Wild man!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (VR6boi65)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (BennettVW)*

this sounds interesting... 
would you let a '92 Cabby? Im still a MK1


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (EmiC)*

^^^ Of course. Anyone is welcomed to come out and hang. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

im just hoping my car is ready for sowo!


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (EmiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EmiC* »_this sounds interesting... 
would you let a '92 Cabby? Im still a MK1









yes sir, hopefully my cabby will make it.


----------



## atlanticcoastcustoms (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (BennettVW)*

I'm down. Casey- '81 Scirocco, Atlanta.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Please send me any designs/ideas for the stickers for the event that you may have.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

i'm out for friday.
eating up all my vaca with issues...

see everyone on saturday though


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmm


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_hmmm

hummmm's back side!. roll down and meet us in KY then cruise with us down there.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_hmmm

_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_hmmm

do it.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (irishpride)*

Let's make this big!! I'm thinking of doing awards amongst our selves for that night. Peoples choice, lowest MK1 or whatever just to make it interesting. What you guys think? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'll be there. not sure in what...


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_Let's make this big!! I'm thinking of doing awards amongst our selves for that night. Peoples choice, lowest MK1 or whatever just to make it interesting. What you guys think? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Drunkest?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GaTeIg)*

Biggest and baddest beard........


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LilHearst)*

biggest medical bag?


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

coolest wheels?


----------



## TruDubVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (EmiC)*

best use of zip ties?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (TruDubVR6)*

Most rust???


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

most bug guts?


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

cutest driver?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (EmiC)*

nudest driver?


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (deathhare.)*

most likely to break down.


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

best topless car?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (EmiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EmiC* »_best topless car?

How about just say best yellow car with you driving it.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

biggest ****?


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

my cabby is white though.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (EmiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EmiC* »_my cabby is white though.

Why did I think it was yellow? I do remember yours being white now though.


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_
Why did I think it was yellow? I do remember yours being white now though.

who knows!?


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (EmiC)*

We should be in if we get there in time.
Josh - Tallahassee, Fl - 84' Jetta Diesel


----------



## TruDubVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_biggest ****? 

feet??


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TruDubVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TruDubVR6* »_
feet??









I think he meant rash.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TruDubVR6)*

If you've been getting email replies to this thread you know it's not a rash....rimes with sock. Prolly not gonna have a trophy for this one!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I meant ****


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Need moar


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

moar what


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

mk1s?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is SOWO not known for mk1's? dunno, never been there. the only place I've seen a bunch is madness and h20.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

I forget how many were there last year. I was pretty impressed with the turn out of mk1s. I know already there are a ton more coming this year too.
I hear there's a hot white rabbit coming too with a sexy pilot.
Won biggest **** last year.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hair?


----------



## TruDubVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_mk1s?









i know of a few more that will be there, but they never get on to post


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_
I hear there's a hot white rabbit coming too with a sexy pilot.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EmiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EmiC* »_









Umm...I was talking about ME!!








<< White rabbit also.


_Modified by deathhare. at 8:52 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

i must have been sleep when this post started i`m coming in my rocco , i see mk1 rocco guys Casey and Cynical1 hav posted ,i`ll get in touch with my other rocco buddy (Bryon) from that neck of the woods ,damn i know one more mk1 rocco guy Scotergti he needs to know about this GTG ...........


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (xtinct)*

Sorry guys been out if the loop for a few weeks. Sold my Mac to get funds for my mk3.
Anyways, please remember to send me an IM so I can add you to the list. That way I know how many stickers to make. Please include all info needed.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_is SOWO not known for mk1's? dunno, never been there. the only place I've seen a bunch is madness and h20.

there were a few last year and this one blue one had horrible poke with no drop. but I think he learned his lesson









_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_Sorry guys been out if the loop for a few weeks. Sold my Mac to get funds for my mk3.
Anyways, please remember to send me an IM so I can add you to the list. That way I know how many stickers to make. Please include all info needed. 

slacker!!!!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (irishpride)*


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LilHearst)*

Just to assure I get some kind of recognition: An award for best Half-Ass engine swap. I'm looking forward to seein you all there. About 15 more mk1s than last year by my count.


----------



## TruDubVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GaTeIg)*

5 more weeks!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TruDubVR6)*

Can't wait for this. Just to let everyone know, 
this gtg is going to be laid back so everyone can enjoy
themselves. Every one is gonna get a ballot with the
different "silly" catogories for you to pick who you think
deserves a silly cheap trophy or whatever. Please, this is not a
competition, it's just to have some fun!!!!! Don't take it too
seriously please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

Hey you didnt add Kris to the list.
We gotta break 20!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'll be there for sure, just not sure what car....


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

Count me and my coupe in for this. I've been lurking for a bit. Dont post a whole lot but It'll be nice to meet some of you mk1 guys.


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

Any updates on this mk1 gtg?


----------



## 92JettaA3 (Dec 29, 2004)

Im in for a mki gtg, first time owning one during show season.


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (92JettaA3)*

Ill be there in my caddy.....Names Drew and i might have a lil junkyard dog with me....


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll be there with my 84 Callaway GTI!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (92JettaA3)*

Update on the meet and greet is that we are still doing it. Same location and time as stated on the first page. People who are not on the list but will be attending please send me your info to add you. Sorry about the delay, but just got a computer yesterday. Almost had to cancel my room and not go do to financial reasons that came up, but got them squared away and still making the trip. Got to get a starter for the bunny, mines taking a poop. any who, top of the page.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*

The list is updated with the new names of those who have sent me their info. The date is getting closer for this ladies, lets make it big. Also please share your ideas on the 5 peoples choice awards we are going to hand out.
Remember, this is for sh1ts and giggles so please don't take it serious, its not a competition just fun.
The first one is obvious
1. Peoples choice
2. Freshest wheels??
3. Lowest???
4. farthest traveled??
5. etc...............
Voice your opinion please.


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

stickers?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Low Life)*

sticker design is ready. thanks to hugo for designing it. just got to get them printed. waiting to get closer to the show to print them. i am making them according to the number of people on the list.


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Feel free to add me and the 77 Rabbit to the list!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (eurotechracing)*

We are up to 21 people!!!! Lets make this amazing. I'll try to get the sticker design up for everyone to see.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Sticker:








Translates as: "First Annual Meeting"


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you Hugo. Thats looks great.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

I have been busy and unmotivated to work on the mk1, plus I am away on vacation the week prior to the sho so I was starting to think i wouldn't bother, but if there is going to be a sticker well then I guess I have to.
Guess its just going to be some wires, a steering wheel, seats on a rusty floor and the bald, dry rotted race tires that have been holding it up..


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_Sticker:








Translates as: "First Annual Meeting"









I like the sticker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

So you are going for the sticker and not the cars...... Just kidding, come out and get a sticker bro and enjoy yourself.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_So you are going for the sticker and not the cars...... Just kidding, come out and get a sticker bro and enjoy yourself.

Sticker is just an excuse to get my car done enough to drive there, if its not done I'd probably still show up in my A3 or mk4, but that's no fun and I wouldn't feel worthy of the sticker


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I dont see Jes's car being done... looks like you guys get to see the red car.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Don't worry if you make it, regardless what you drive there, a sticker you will get. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_Sticker:








Translates as: "First Annual Meeting"









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EddieD (Dec 28, 2009)

good job on the sticker, i dont have a mk1 but i would put it on my mk3


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (EddieD)*

Dig it...


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_Sticker:








Translates as: "First Annual Meeting"









Is the design on white or clear?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (moneytrap)*

Black on clear. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*

Heres the deal on shirts. I can get them printed for $15 dollars a piece, but need atleast 16 people interested in them. That includes 2 color. If I get enough interest in them, I will get them done. Hugo (GaTeIg) is also designing the logo for the shirt. Please thank him for helping out by designing the meets T-shirt and sticker. I will put my paypal up once we have 16 people willing to buy the shirts.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

So far we have 5 shirts off the list, 11 more and we can get them done.
Eurotechracing--2 XL
Lilhearst---------2 m/s
Low Life----------1 L


----------



## All VW All the time (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

I'll go for two XXL's black if possible


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (All VW All the time)*

Yeah what color are they and what kind of shirt?


----------



## All VW All the time (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (deathhare.)*

My vote. Black with white logo.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (All VW All the time)*

Shirts are going to be either white, black or gray. Don't know on the brand of shirt yet. I'll get a little more info on that.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Black or gray for sure, prefer black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (deathhare.)*

Ok black with white design with maybe another color. Gotta wait to see the design from Hugo. Its going to be a little different from my understanding.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Very different!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*

I can't wait...


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

Put me down for 2 
1 Black, 1 gray.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

They are just gonna be on black shirts.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_So far we have 5 shirts off the list, 11 more and we can get them done.
Eurotechracing--2 XL
Lilhearst---------2 m/s
Low Life----------1 L

*irishpride*
2 3xl (dont judge me)








1 xl


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (irishpride)*

3L and 1 small (if possible)


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_They are just gonna be on black shirts.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif black makes me look skinny


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (BennettVW)*

I'm too poor to buy one. 
Do you take food stamps?


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_I'm too poor to buy one. 
Do you take food stamps?

will trade shirt for mk1 parts


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

Please ADD me to the list Fermin Winston Salem NC '83 GTI 16v webbers(Spoolinjetta18t)


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*shirts!*

Preliminary T-shirt designs are done!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: shirts! (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_Preliminary T-shirt designs are done!

picz?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: shirts! (deathhare.)*

Shirts!


_Modified by GaTeIg at 10:45 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_Heres the deal on shirts. I can get them printed for $15 dollars a piece, but need atleast 16 people interested in them. That includes 2 color. If I get enough interest in them, I will get them done. Hugo (GaTeIg) is also designing the logo for the shirt. Please thank him for helping out by designing the meets T-shirt and sticker. I will put my paypal up once we have 16 people willing to buy the shirts.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Put me down for 2XL!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: shirts! (deathhare.)*

insured the caddy and went and got tags for it today as motivation to make it to the mk1 gtg now that I"m paying for it to be on the road it needs to be on the road








And I"ll take a large on the t-shirt.


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

i want 1 Lg T-Shirt


_Modified by SpoolinJetta18T at 3:01 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*

Shirt idea one:








I'll have the other one up in a bit once I make a couple of tweaks.


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

pic no worky


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Low Life)*

fixed I hope


_Modified by GaTeIg at 10:52 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*









Sticker and both T shirt designs have been approved by Chris Cooley.


_Modified by GaTeIg at 10:54 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

i need a diaper change.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

why? did you poo yourself?


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

a lil


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_








Sticker and both T shirt designs have been approved by Chris Cooley.

_Modified by GaTeIg at 10:54 PM 4-20-2010_

my vote. not that it matters


----------



## ridepa (Jul 10, 2004)

Im in 84 rabbit from philadelphia and my buddy will be there too in a 81 caddy from philly sn redwall


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (ridepa)*

I wouldn't miss this ish. Everyone that I am going down with is going to split up and meet with their MK? peezos.
Nuno - New Jersey - 84 Rabbit GTI (nemo1ner)


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Low Life)*

I think we should go with the Crown one. I'm tired of seeing the bird used on everything. It would make it stand out from everyone. Unique is key. That yellow pops on the black!!! We need to decide in the next 2 days, cause times running out. I gotta get the design to the printer and see how long its gonna take him. Plus I gotta get everyones monies to pay for the shirts.Like I said before, $15 a shirt. When I post up my paypal, please IM me how many you want, sizes and email. This is going to be nuts. Clock starts now on voting on design. Tomorrow it will end.


_Modified by LilHearst at 5:33 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LilHearst)*

I vote crown.


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moneytrap)*

i vote crown.


----------



## All VW All the time (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Low Life)*

I'm liking the crown too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Crown. FTW!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

crown


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Low Life)*

Crowns winning so far.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

i vote crown (but really want chicken)


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (irishpride)*

Crown (Warsteiner logo) is my vote as well.


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

Crown!!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (irishpride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishpride* »_i vote crown (but really want chicken)










I second the chicken!


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

Either or but the chicken in black, red and yellow would look better IMO


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*

Well, the crown is the winner. I will be giving my paypal info tomorrow. Please give your name, email and how many shirts you want and in what size. IM me don't post in the thread!!!!!!!!! I'll let everyone know whens its ok to start ordering. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucky13cloverz (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

Count me in on the g2g, '84 gti vapor blue greenille, sc Trey (lucky13cloverz)


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (lucky13cloverz)*

Wish i was taking my 83 gti..







but the mk3 is more reliable.. totally sucks..


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (91cabster)*

This thing is getting huge.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will we still have parking enough for everyone at the location?


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i am down for one xl!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_This thing is getting huge.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will we still have parking enough for everyone at the location?

We'll have to talk to Chris (91cabster). I was thinking the same thing. Otti, cancel your Austria trip and come to Georgia!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (GaTeIg)*

I told the owner of Bigg Daddy's we'd be coming Friday night and that it'd be a pretty good size group. He's gonna offer drink specials for us. His lot only holds about 20 cars, but there is a driveway on the side that several cars can park if they are not extremely low. Also, BD's is directly across the street from the City Park and they have about 20 lined spaces there.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Two rabbits to one parking space.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Put me down for 1 small shirt!


----------



## lucky13cloverz (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (nemo1ner)*

I'll also take a small shirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
page 6 ownage







my first page ever!! Woohoo! Lol


_Modified by lucky13cloverz at 1:48 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

Ive been a member here for more than 2000 days and only have 3 posts but im headed to sowo! it would be great to meet you all!
Arnaldo, Smyrna TN, 1982 Jetta Diesel. 
Still needs much love... if any of you guys have the end clips for the front passenger side door trim i will be more than happy to pay for them... or buy you a couple of beers!!!









_Modified by Boricua*jetta16v at 12:03 AM 4-24-2010_


_Modified by Boricua*jetta16v at 12:03 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Boricua*jetta16v)*

Indeed this thing is getting huge! very excited to see the outcome.


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Low Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Low Life* »_Indeed this thing is getting huge! very excited to see the outcome.

Someone should do a panoramic photo of all the rides and owners for the 1st SOWO MK1 meet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah but who?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

sorry for the delay with the paypal guys. i just want to make sure everything is squared away with the printer before collecting any money.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Boricua*jetta16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boricua*jetta16v* »_Ive been a member here for more than 2000 days and only have 3 posts but im headed to sowo! it would be great to meet you all!
Arnaldo, Smyrna TN, 1982 Jetta Diesel. 
Still needs much love... if any of you guys have the end clips for the front passenger side door trim i will be more than happy to pay for them... or buy you a couple of beers!!!









_Modified by Boricua*jetta16v at 12:03 AM 4-24-2010_
check the classifieds.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Boricua*jetta16v at 12:03 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_yeah but who?









Fo sho! Bring your nikons and what not.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GaTeIg)*

I want shirt


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (deathhare.)*

I want a shirt







Ill IM you. Calling GAP tom to get parts to finish up for the trip in the MK1 Jetta







I can't wait been on 60 + hr work weeks. I need a weekend to relax and hang out. -Jacob-


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't wait to meet up guys!! Got my camera packed up ready to go!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (The FLOG)*

SHIRTS==SHIRTS==SHIRTS==SHIRTS==SHIRTS==SHIRTS
Ok here we go ladies. Shirts are $15 bucks and go from small to 3XL.
Design is the Crown design that our good MK1 friend Gatieg (Hugo) designed. My good friend lowlife will be taking care of the orders on the shirts, so please DO NOT IM ME FOR SHIRTS!! We will be taking orders until Friday. We need the following information when you place the order;
Full Name
Vortex name
Email
Size and quanity
Please put this info in the comments box in paypal. This is how we are 
going to keep track of who has paid. Stickers will be handed out by me at the gtg. I am getting 40 made and first come first served. People on
the list will have theirs first. So if you aren't on there send me your info!!! Shirts will be handed out at the gtg. If you are going to be there early on Friday, I can hand you your shirt before the gtg. Just call me at 407-547-5068-Omar. 
Heres the paypal account to place your order===
[email protected]
Send payment as gift, so we don't get charged fees. PLEASE!
Thank You and have a great day, please come again.










_Modified by LilHearst at 4:45 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

Do you want the money sent as a gift so no fees are taken out?
I mean not that anyone would cheat paypal fees...


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Paypal sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Do you want the money sent as a gift so no fees are taken out?
I mean not that anyone would cheat paypal fees...


Yes please, good point. I forgot about that.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

Money sent.
Which reminds me i am out of hangers. I have about 20 t- shirts I can't put away..


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_
Yes please, good point. I forgot about that.

Sorry...sent mine before seeing that later post.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Gifted!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_
Sorry...sent mine before seeing that later post.

No problem your taken care of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (deathhare.)*

Money sent! Thanks again Omar for handing the details!


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (A2jettafreak)*

A2jettafreak, dude... ive look everywhere. sadly no luck i might try to make one with a rubber piece and a dremmel!







This is my work in progress... not bad for 1/2 a benjamin...


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Boricua*jetta16v)*

wow...nice score man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Poppa18T)*

*UPDATE ON SHIRT ORDERS*
4/26/10 ---10:54PM
So far these are the people who have sent payment.
*GaTelg- 1 small, 2 large
-----------
*Eurotechracing- 2 xl
-----------
*Nemo1ner- 1 small
-----------
*[email protected] 1 large
-----------
*Deathhare- 1 medium
Will keep updating as i receive orders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Bump this ish! It's going to be a kick ass time!


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

cash money sent!


----------



## BennettVW (Nov 4, 2005)

Ill shoot you a paypal for a small in the morning. 

Tonight is head gasket time


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Low Life)*

*UPDATE ON SHIRT ORDERS*
4/27/10 ---3;30 PM
So far these are the people who have sent payment.
*GaTelg- 1 small, 2 large
-----------
*Eurotechracing- 2 xl
-----------
*Nemo1ner- 1 small
-----------
*[email protected] 1 large
-----------
*Deathhare- 1 medium
-----------
*91 cabster- 1 xxl
-----------
*Theflog- 1 med
Will keep updating as i receive orders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (BennettVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BennettVW* »_Ill shoot you a paypal for a small in the morning. 

Tonight is head gasket time









no problem and good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## All VW All the time (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (Low Life)*

$$$$$ sent.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if I dont get my car back soon, I cant be there. starting to get worried.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (All VW All the time)*

money sent


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Low Life)*

*UPDATE ON SHIRT ORDERS*
4/27/10 ---8:00 PM
So far these are the people who have sent payment.
*GaTelg- 1 small, 2 large
-----------
*Eurotechracing- 2 xl
-----------
*Nemo1ner- 1 small
-----------
*[email protected] 1 large
-----------
*Deathhare- 1 medium
-----------
*91 cabster- 1 xxl
-----------
*Theflog- 1 med
-----------
*Allvwallthetime- 1 xxl
-----------
*Irishpride- 2 xxxl 1 xl 
Will keep updating as i receive orders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Low Life at 5:07 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Low Life)*

i want a shirt.. even if my mk1 wont be there!!!!!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Boricua*jetta16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boricua*jetta16v* »_A2jettafreak, dude... ive look everywhere. sadly no luck i might try to make one with a rubber piece and a dremmel!







This is my work in progress... not bad for 1/2 a benjamin...
















I love it.. wish i paid 1/2 benji for mine. Check your IM.. i sent ya something..


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (A2jettafreak)*

*DONT FORGET GUYS FRIDAY NIGHT @ 10PM IS WHEN ORDERING WILL END! so order now!!*


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Low Life)*

Well i would love to have one shirt but my GF, which we live together, wont let me open a paypal account







but in her defense i must say shes very good handling money... unlike me! lol


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Boricua*jetta16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boricua*jetta16v* »_Well i would love to have one shirt but my GF, which we live together, wont let me open a paypal account







but in her defense i must say shes very good handling money... unlike me! lol
















well thats good, but these are limited edition so you will never get a chance to own one.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Boricua*jetta16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boricua*jetta16v* »_Well i would love to have one shirt but my GF, which we live together, wont let me open a paypal account







but in her defense i must say shes very good handling money... unlike me! lol


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

looks like my cabby isnt going to be finished...


----------



## TruDubVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Low Life)*

gift payment sent!!


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Low Life)*

*UPDATE ON SHIRT ORDERS*
4/28/10 ---7:00 PM
So far these are the people who have sent payment.
*GaTelg- 1 small, 2 large
-----------
*Eurotechracing- 2 xl
-----------
*Nemo1ner- 1 small
-----------
*[email protected] 1 large
-----------
*Deathhare- 1 medium
-----------
*91 cabster- 1 xxl
-----------
*Theflog- 1 med
-----------
*Allvwallthetime- 1 xxl
-----------
*Irishpride- 2 xxxl 1 xl 
-----------
*Truedubvr6- 1 Med

Will keep updating as i receive orders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Low Life at 5:07 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (EmiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EmiC* »_looks like my cabby isnt going to be finished...









Drive it as is!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Just added 2 more to the list. We are up to the 31!!!!!


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

*UPDATE ON SHIRT ORDERS*
4/29/10 ---7:17 AM
So far these are the people who have sent payment.

*Lilhearst- 2 med,1 small
-----------
*Lowlife- 1 large, 1 med
-----------
*GaTelg- 1 small, 2 large
-----------
*Eurotechracing- 2 xl
-----------
*Nemo1ner- 1 small
-----------
*[email protected] 1 large
-----------
*Deathhare- 1 medium
-----------
*91 cabster- 1 xxl
-----------
*Theflog- 1 med
-----------
*Allvwallthetime- 1 xxl
-----------
*Irishpride- 2 xxxl 1 xl 
-----------
*Truedubvr6- 1 Med

Will keep updating as i receive orders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Low Life at 5:07 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Low Life)*

Guys order your shirts before tomorrows deadline!!!!!!!


----------



## orrangearrow (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

whew, got my order in. Can't Wait


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its really looking like no more than yes at this point :/


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Sent another payment. Decided to get another shirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_its really looking like no more than yes at this point :/

Dont be afraid of the Confederate States.








Suppress your accent at gas stations and such and nothing bad will probably happen to you.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_
Dont be afraid of the Confederate States.








Suppress your accent at gas stations and such and nothing bad will probably happen to you.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I dont yet have a car, and jes's car is requiring more and more money always. :/


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

don't backout.


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LilHearst)*

I got a buddy of mine to send the payment! woot! but not sure about the size... if it runs small get me a large, if it runs big ill need a medium, thanks and lmk about the size.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*The Clock Ticks*

Fix car, buy a t-shirt and arrive by Friday, May 14th, 8:30 pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: The Clock Ticks (GaTeIg)*

only 45 min left to order your shirt


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: The Clock Ticks (LilHearst)*

did you guys got my order? and the size question?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: The Clock Ticks (Boricua*jetta16v)*

I have no idea if they run small or what. They are Gilden shirts. You need o IM lowlife to see if he got your order. I think we are going to extend the ordering till tomorrow.


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (Low Life)*

*UPDATE ON SHIRT ORDERS*
4/30/10 ---10:47 pm
So far these are the people who have sent payment.

*Lilhearst- 2 med,1 small
-----------
*Lowlife- 1 large, 1 med
-----------
*GaTelg- 1 small, 2 large
-----------
*Eurotechracing- 2 xl
-----------
*Nemo1ner- 1 small, 1 xxxl
-----------
*[email protected] 1 large
-----------
*Deathhare- 1 medium
-----------
*91 cabster- 1 xxl
-----------
*Theflog- 1 med
-----------
*Allvwallthetime- 1 xxl
-----------
*Irishpride- 2 xxxl 1 xl 
-----------
*Truedubvr6- 1 Med
-----------
*Orrangearrow- 1 Med
-----------
*Boricua*jetta16v- 1 Med
*DEADLINE HAS BEEN PUSHED TO SATURDAY NIGHT 5/1/10 @ 9pm*
Will keep updating as i receive orders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Low Life at 5:07 PM 4-27-2010_


_Modified by Low Life at 7:50 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: The Clock Ticks (Boricua*jetta16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boricua*jetta16v* »_did you guys got my order? and the size question?









got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: The Clock Ticks (Low Life)*

Just trying to see if we can hit 30 shirts. We are up to 23. 7 more and we are there. Tomorrow will be it though. No more extension after tomorrow.


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: The Clock Ticks (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_Just trying to see if we can hit 30 shirts. We are up to 23. 7 more and we are there. Tomorrow will be it though. No more extension after tomorrow.

little reminder for those who are just joining in
Shirts are 15...these will be handed away the day of the GTG


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The Clock Ticks (Low Life)*

^^^Badazz! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: The Clock Ticks (Road Boss)*

*TIME IS UP ALL ORDERS ARE UP!!!*


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: The Clock Ticks (Low Life)*

^^^Thats my new Cell phone Wallpaper!


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_if I dont get my car back soon, I cant be there. starting to get worried.

Me too all im missing is a pulley grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (Low Life)*

Well we are 2 weeks away and counting. Post a pic of your ride to the GTG/Sowo ladies. heres mine:














































_Modified by LilHearst at 7:08 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Will be there in the short, short bus!


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ thats sexyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nemo1ner)*

Roll cage? Hmm... Whats the power plant in the short bus? And can I have a ride?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: MK1 gtg at Sowo? (LilHearst)*

31 cars...this is huge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

[



















_Modified by SpoolinJetta18T at 12:47 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*

More pics please and bigger. Whats up with the baby size pics?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

Thats about 28 more MK1's than last year, by my count. I say we park all together on Saturday at the show. Take up the overflow parking on the concrete. I parked in the grass last year and almost broke my lip. Not this year. I am parking in the concrete. Lets do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lets set up a time to meet at the show in the morning and park. What you guys think?


_Modified by LilHearst at 7:46 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

im down for anytime let me know....


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_Roll cage? Hmm... Whats the power plant in the short bus? And can I have a ride?

Lol. You can only have a ride if you are under 90 lbs. Gotta keep the power/weight ratio up there.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_Thats about 28 more MK1's than last year, by my count. I say we park all together on Saturday at the show. Take up the overflow parking on the concrete. I parked in the grass last year and almost broke my lip. Not this year. I am parking in the concrete. Lets do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lets set up a time to meet at the show in the morning and park. What you guys think?

_Modified by LilHearst at 7:46 PM 5-3-2010_

i can't I'm going to be in the Team Euro Trash booth


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (irishpride)*

Booo on you Irishpride! What time is the show saturday?


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (LilHearst)*

Yes! im gonna get the ugliest Mk1 award! Or maybe some ***** build Mk1 will beat me...


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (LilHearst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilHearst* »_ I say we park all together on Saturday at the show. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (deathhare.)*

Ugly car....... Never call a mk1 ugly!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (deathhare.)*

X2. I am not part of any clubs or crews. I am a freelancing dub vwhore.


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (nemo1ner)*

Final order status.

*Lilhearst- 2 med,1 small
-----------
*Lowlife- 1 large, 1 med
-----------
*GaTelg- 1 small, 2 large
-----------
*Eurotechracing- 2 xl
-----------
*Nemo1ner- 1 small, 1 xxxl
-----------
*[email protected] 1 large
-----------
*Deathhare- 1 medium
-----------
*91 cabster- 1 xxl
-----------
*Theflog- 1 med
-----------
*Allvwallthetime- 1 xxl
-----------
*Irishpride- 2 xxxl 1 xl 
-----------
*Truedubvr6- 1 Med
-----------
*Orrangearrow- 1 Med
-----------
*Boricua*jetta16v- 1 Med
-----------
*Spoolinjetta18t- 1 xl


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Low Life)*

Lot's of work left but here she is:


----------



## cabbybudandhis81 (May 2, 2010)

*Re: (BennettVW)*

Bud-Troy,Oh-81'Convertible RabbitX2


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I don't know what I am more excited about: SOWO or the MK1 GTG...or maybe the MK1 GTG at SOWO...or maybe just the booze and MK1's. Yes, that's it.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nemo1ner)*

Ten days.


















_Modified by deathhare. at 9:36 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_Ten days.

















_Modified by deathhare. at 9:36 AM 5-4-2010_

That HAS GOT TO BE the cleanest Diesel engine bay I've ever seen!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

New Vortex *****. they should have left it alone


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Yes, but this GTG will be awesome. We shall toast to the old Vortex's death.


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

LOL... some kid just backed up his PT crusier into my passenger fender... Just what i needed i tried to straight it the best i could tho.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Back from the dead. To go along with the change of the forums, we have changed the design of the shirts...:lurk


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

GaTeIg said:


> Back from the dead. To go along with the change of the forums, we have changed the design of the shirts...:lurk


 I sense troublez.


----------



## cabbybudandhis81 (May 2, 2010)

Hey everyone. Im new to the fourum stuff, gettin old like my MK1 I guess. After three years of wanting to go to SoWo I'm finally going to make it. Is the gtg stiil 8:30 Friday night at big daddys? Hope to see you all,and your rides. Like all dubs but love the MK1. I have a wife to trade for another one, if its in great shape I'll consider throwin in the daughter too.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

cabbybudandhis81 said:


> I have a wife to trade for another one, if its in great shape I'll consider throwin in the daughter too.


 LMAO. Is there any rust on the wife? How many miles? Post pics!!!!! 

The GTG is still at 8:30. Glad to see another MK1 that will be a part of this.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Whats with the new shirt design?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't know of any new design. WTF? lol


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Kidding


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Booooo!!!!!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

7 days and i'll be


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

irishpride said:


> 7 days and i'll be


 *Fixed!*


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Hilarious.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

LilHearst said:


> Hilarious.


 oh boye this should be a good gtg....need to get my game face on too..


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Fo sho... everyone bring your drinking shoes.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

drinking shoes, I'm bringing Das Boot!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

no...not the boot!!!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

They're calling for rain all weekend.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

NO RAIN! I have no working wipers and my sunroof leaks. Rain-X all the way i guess.


----------



## cabbybudandhis81 (May 2, 2010)

Record highs in the 90s on friday. Sunny to partly cloudy with a 30% chance of a storm passing through on saturday. but make sure the rain-X is handy for the trip home on sunday


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm leaving monday. so i hope it'll be ok


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

The rain won't be a big deal... I think it will just come in bursts via storms. It will be hot and humid.


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

Sad to say this guys... but the callaway is not going to make it this year.. I also have to work... military won't let me go... I hope everyone has a blast. And drink one for me.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

GaTeIg said:


> Sorry to hear that!


 X2 Bro. Hopefully we will see that beauty next year!


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

Boricua*jetta16v said:


> X2 Bro. Hopefully we will see that beauty next year!


 you will.. I might be able to go to H20I this sep.. we will see .. The Military is an ok gig its just when they tell you to jump your response is "how high" needless to say I was in the process of moving to Key West and they needed people ASAP and canceled my month of leave.. 

But the bright side I did find a place with a garage for the rabbit! In KW that is very hard to come by. and if anyone wants to crash on my couch just bring beer!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Dude that sucks. You gotta do what you gotta do though. I almost didn't make it myself. My buddy who is rooming with me backed out yesterday cause of cash flow problems. So I couldn't pay for everything myself once he backed out. Luckily he sold his laptop yesterday and we are on once again to go. Quick scare there.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

The FLOG said:


> you will.. I might be able to go to H20I this sep.. we will see .. The Military is an ok gig its just when they tell you to jump your response is "how high" needless to say I was in the process of moving to Key West and they needed people ASAP and canceled my month of leave..
> 
> But the bright side I did find a place with a garage for the rabbit! In KW that is very hard to come by. and if anyone wants to crash on my couch just bring beer!!


 Oh how I love Uncle Sam. When I was in, my leave would get cancelled all the time because of missions, deployments, etc. But they made up for it by giving me extra days off and such. Sucks that you aren't coming out.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

sucks to hear...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Ugh.. well hydrolocked my A3 engine on the way to vacation last week so rental and tow cost me a fortune to get it home.. which sucked up funds from getting the caddy road worthy. Hopefully get the rewiring done in time but not sure I feel like spending the money this week after spending 600+ on the tow/rental last week, plus normal vacation expenses. I also have no wipers, no arms and have not started wiring the motor/switch yet so if it rains I'll probably be showing up in my mk4 since the A3 is obviously out as well.. not happy. 

At least insurance is covering the engine in the Audi.. now to fight them to get my pistons and rods covered not just a stock motor. 

Back to figuring out where the hell to get an alternator connector from as I can't find anyone who makes female connectors that fit the terminals or the actual connector.


----------



## cabbybudandhis81 (May 2, 2010)

I saw some of your posts ref trying to park all of the MK1 together, I think this is great since we all know all vag owners if not driving a MK1 already, wish they were.LOL 
If this is still the wishes of all the thread on new reg and parking is of interest. We would all need to show up together on saturday morning with the lead car informing them of the number of das autos with them. 

Just info..


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I am still gonna park on the concrete like i stated before. The grass was a pain last year. The show parking begins at 8 a.m this year. I say we get there between 8:30 and 9. Let me know if anyone is interested. Also can talk about it at the gtg friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

LilHearst said:


> I am still gonna park on the concrete like i stated before. The grass was a pain last year. The show parking begins at 8 a.m this year. I say we get there between 8:30 and 9. Let me know if anyone is interested. Also can talk about it at the gtg friday.


 If you plan on parking in a concrete spot you will need to get there after 9am. The first two lots we are filling will be grass.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I will be heading at after 9 then. If anyone wants to join me just let me know Friday at the meet. I will be wearing red sneakers and driving the army tank green rabbit. Oh yeah, and handing the shirts and stickers out.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

9am instead of 8am... just as well since I will probably be hurting....


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

People who were parked on the concrete just didnt seem like they were a part of show last year. Plus the concrete gets hot as feck.  
I kinda like grass.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

i have to agree. the cars on the concrete seemed distance show wise. i guess i'll checkout the grass friday and make my final decision there. most likely i'll park on the grass. my tent will do better there. i think i'm bringing a cooler also. drinks to eep cool. come by guys and hangout.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Any excedrin in your cooler?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

nah, no pills. just liquids. lol. bring a chair and relax and try not to all asleep. We should have our own hangover movie!!!!!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Just keep drinking so that the hangover doesn't catch up.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

last preparations are going down.. spacers, i found a GTI clock without a broken adjuster and all the wiring (so this is going in), and some final tuning. 

does anyone need a red GTI console?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Does anyone have an old shift knob with the clear plastic that goes over the shift pattern that they don't want? Mine is broke.


----------



## orrangearrow (Aug 27, 2007)

nemo1ner said:


> Just keep drinking so that the hangover doesn't catch up.


 this.... for the love of all that is holy.... this is the way to go. this is how I stay alive at madness and H20


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

orrangearrow said:


> this.... for the love of all that is holy.... this is the way to go. this is how I stay alive at madness and H20


 That, and insane ammounts of grilled meat!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)




----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

HEY HEY HEY its gettin close homebotz....let get motivated dude.guys........


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

bump, because we have more pages than anyone else on this thread


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

Only thing left is to put the bag in the truck, load the car after work and try to get some sleep, leaving at 6AM Thursday morning. 
sorry for the crappy cell phone pic!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

eurotechracing said:


> Only thing left is to put the bag in the truck, load the car after work and try to get some sleep, leaving at 6AM Thursday morning.
> sorry for the crappy cell phone pic!


 Les so u driving Dans OL' RIG SWEEEEEEEEEEEET i hope its a safe trip for you all and see everyone soooon...


----------



## All VW All the time (Dec 23, 2000)

Mk1's are for driving, not trailers!


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> Les so u driving Dans OL' RIG SWEEEEEEEEEEEET i hope its a safe trip for you all and see everyone soooon...


 
Nope, 2010 F150 4 door with a ex budget rental trailer, way cool even tilt bed. 




All VW All the time said:


> Mk1's are for driving, not trailers!


 Well its like this, less than 1 inch of ground clearence, and 34,000 original miles dictates we trailer.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

eurotechracing said:


> Well its like this, less than 1 inch of ground clearence, and 34,000 original miles dictates we trailer.


 nice, i have about that from my header to the ground (stupid TT race header) but i'm driving  keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

irishpride said:


> nice, i have about that from my header to the ground (stupid TT race header) but i'm driving  keep your fingers crossed for me


 GOOD DEAL MAN,cant wait to peep all the mark1's and i wish i had mine still


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Whooooo hoooooo. Officially off for the next 5 days. Let the party begin. Gotta finish cleaning the rabbit up tomorrow and take care of a couple of things. Then heading out Friday at 6 a.m a d should be in helen around 3ish. 
Trust me, if my rabbit had original paint and interior with only 34,000 original miles, I would be trailering that thing too. Love that freaking Rabbit. Yo Les, so you still wanna do my 1.8t swap? lol


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

All packed, all loaded, leaving 6AM Thursday morning, see you guys there.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

LilHearst said:


> Whooooo hoooooo. Officially off for the next 5 days. Let the party begin. Gotta finish cleaning the rabbit up tomorrow and take care of a couple of things. Then heading out Friday at 6 a.m a d should be in helen around 3ish.
> Trust me, if my rabbit had original paint and interior with only 34,000 original miles, I would be trailering that thing too. Love that freaking Rabbit. Yo Les, so you still wanna do my 1.8t swap? lol


 Even if you put a 1.8t in that Rabbit you still wouldn't drive it anywhere ...get some and that 2.0 is just fine if you massage it just right...


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> Even if you put a 1.8t in that Rabbit you still wouldn't drive it anywhere ...get some and that 2.0 is just fine if you massage it just right...


 ****... I daily mine. That's part of the perk of having a modern motor...


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

All packed heading out tomorrow morning as soon as the car is done at the exhaust shop.  -Jacob-


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey, it ain't my fault I have a company work van. I use to drive it to work all the time, when it was running. I know, I want a cam and chip combo from Techtonics to go with their downpipe and exhaust i have already. Gotta get a cam gear also. Should be fairly quick with all that jazz and the gti rabbit tranny.


----------



## All VW All the time (Dec 23, 2000)

> Well its like this, less than 1 inch of ground clearence, and 34,000 original miles dictates we trailer.


 Low miles like that is a proper excuse.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Get pumped kids.... I'll be in the Heldorf with plenty brew. See you all at 8:30. I'll be pulling in around noonish on Friday.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Leaving out around noon on Friday. Only about a 4 hour drive so should be there with plenty of time to spare for the GTG.


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

were leaving at 10:00 from the Murfreesboro to stop in chatty... if you wanna meet with us Deathhare... check the tneuros forums


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Leaving at 3am Friday morning from NJ!!!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Boricua*jetta16v said:


> were leaving at 10:00 from the Murfreesboro to stop in chatty... if you wanna meet with us Deathhare... check the tneuros forums


 I dont think I could leave that early. 
How many cars in your drive?


----------



## All VW All the time (Dec 23, 2000)

Northern Ohio crew leaving at 10:30 PM tonight with a four car group. Will have beers in hand by 9:00AM Friday.:beer: 

Whats the best Breakfast spot in Helen?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Wiring 99% done fired it up last night. the harness is meant for american cars so how the headlights are wired and available fuses it doesn't have anything for the 15+ (key on) so I need to relay that. Wiper relay hasn't shipped yet from what I can tell so hopefully it doesn't rain or the rainx works well enough.. Looks like the caddy may actually make it 

Man this thing is loud no cat no mufflers just a stupid stack coming out the bed right behind the driverseat... When i was driving it home I was distracted by the fact that it had blown tierods, brakes barely worked and I had to jump the starter with a screwdriver and wire the coil right to the battery so the loudness was the last thing on my mind.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Damn, is that all? Lol. Be safe first and foremost. Good luck bro.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

All VW All the time said:


> Northern Ohio crew leaving at 10:30 PM tonight with a four car group. Will have beers in hand by 9:00AM Friday.:beer:
> 
> Whats the best Breakfast spot in Helen?


 Huddle House.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Well new inner and outer tie rods on both sides, rear disk swap done and 10.1" front swap done. When I went to remove the stock front calipers the LF brake line was loose! I picked up a 22mm master this weekend at pull a part but brakes are already bled so going to swap that after the show.

And the screwdriver starting/coil thing was because the ignition switch was bad, main reason the guy was getting rid of it. But once that was fixed half the electrical stuff didn't work and lots of it was rigged so I ripped it all out and put in a brand new harness/fuse panel from ez wiring. 

Oh I forgot it had no seatbelts and still doesn't I have to find some. Didn't feel like ripping off the panels on any of the mk2s at pull a part the other day, probably should have.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Well new inner and outer tie rods on both sides, rear disk swap done and 10.1" front swap done. When I went to remove the stock front calipers the LF brake line was loose! I picked up a 22mm master this weekend at pull a part but brakes are already bled so going to swap that after the show.
> 
> And the screwdriver starting/coil thing was because the ignition switch was bad, main reason the guy was getting rid of it. But once that was fixed half the electrical stuff didn't work and lots of it was rigged so I ripped it all out and put in a brand new harness/fuse panel from ez wiring.
> 
> Oh I forgot it had no seatbelts and still doesn't I have to find some. Didn't feel like ripping off the panels on any of the mk2s at pull a part the other day, probably should have.


 this sounds like the miracle . It's a miracle you have it and can do all this stuff so fast


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Pick uped the shirts and stickers. They look awesome, especially the shirts. Stickers had to loose the first annual meet lettering. It was too small and the plotter wasn't able to cut. They still look great.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

By the way, I think the trophy gag idea may not happen.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

LilHearst said:


> By the way, I think the trophy gag idea may not happen.


 
its all good man. thatnks a lot for setting this up. :bow:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah Im just happy so many mk1s are turning out.


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

Do i get an award for getting here first.  

hurry up guys. Its a little lonely around here.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

moneytrap said:


> Do i get an award for getting here first.
> 
> hurry up guys. Its a little lonely around here.



Hey cool...go ahead and get us a table.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

lmao! yeah, please hold a table for us.

By the way, I am not going to hunt you down to give you your shirt guys. You can get them before he meet, at the meet or Saturday. Here is my cell number once again 407-547-5068-please text me and let me know you want your shirt. This is for those who don't get them at the meet on Friday. I am the owner of the green rabbit gti. names Omar and I will be wearing red sneakers at the meet. please contact me to get your shirts. If you get there early friday, I will be there no later than 3 and i am staying at the super 8 hotel, text me to get your shirt early. Thanks everyone, lets have a good time.


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

My jetta decided not to go to SoWo... it threw a ROD!  words cant express my mood right now folks... anybody has a 1.6 non turbo block a piston? maybe a couple of valves for cylinder #3


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

The caddy is out, its moved under its own power for the first time in about a month and a half but something is way wrong with the front suspension and I have over 40 hours in the car this week after normal work so I am spent. 

undo tie rods and center the steering rack, eyeball / measure up toe and get it to what should within a degree or so on each side of 0. Pull car out of shop drive in a straight line let go of the steering wheel and it rips 2 full turns to the left lock and car shoots almost 90 degrees left. Checked everything 3-4 times tonight and can't figure it out. Drivehafts were just replaced before I got it and I heard a small grinding noise right before i parked it so I am leaning towards a driveshaft that is too long and is binding with the only way to releave the binding is go full lock to the left..

I'm going to try and make it up for the gtg friday but sort of lost motivation to drive up an hour hang out drive an hour back then sleep for like 5 hours drive an hour work all day at the show and then drive an hour home.. 

If I don't make it Omar I'll give you a ring saturday for my shirt. 

Time to head home and hang out with my dogs that hate me since I haven't been home all week and they were in boarding all last week while I was on vacation.. My new to me 68 beetle did just get dropped off though, 2.2 twin turbo legacy motor here I come


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Boricua*jetta16v said:


> My jetta decided not to go to SoWo... it threw a ROD!  words cant express my mood right now folks... anybody has a 1.6 non turbo block a piston? maybe a couple of valves for cylinder #3


I have one but it has the headbolt crack. 
Its intact and does run. Leaks a little coolant through the crack. Its yours if it helps you in any way.


BTW, what time is the GTG 8:30 still?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

8:30 ladies


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

cool. i'll see you guys tomorrow. T - 10hrs till departure


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks bro ill be there anyway... i still want my shirt and the sticker! but ill be sad... u guys could get me some Jager to make me feel better! lol


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

T - 15 mins. see you guys down there.

Omar I still want my shirts don't pawn them


----------



## TruDubVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

my jetta's not going to make it, the re-wire & such just didn't have enough time...but i will be riding shotgun in my buddy's 84 gti we just got finished (which isn't on the list, so the number of cars won't change!) 
wouldn't miss this!!! see everyone tonight...


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Finally got the damn wifi to work . Been here trying since 1 o clock when I got here. You guys ready? Cars clean and looking fine.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see some cars tomorrow as this is all I have had to look at all day out my office window:










Jeep broken shift lever( PO did a horrible job welding it broke while i was driving had to reach through the floor to shift)
Audi bent rod from hydrolocking
Caddy, camber and toe that adjust themselves while driving and car wants to turn left constantly. 


Enjoy the GTG guys, bummed I'm not making it.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I got tied up doing kiddie swag bags...but Ill see you folks tomorrow.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

How was the GTG? Any pictures?


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

I wanna see pics.... I hate not being there!!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

I have some pics but havent uploaded anything.
Will later on today I think.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Putting SoWo mk1 pics here....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4888365-SoWo-Pics


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

deathhare. said:


> Putting SoWo mk1 pics here....
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4888365-SoWo-Pics


I prolly talked to most of you guys but can't put with faces with names with cars... Definitely a fun show. I'll have some pics up later on..


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice to meet you guys hope everyone made it home safely.Looking foward to next year Mk1 GTG


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

It was nice to meet you Omar. Super nice dude. I put my vote in for your car. And ill be sure the girl friend makes more cookies and brownies next year


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

WOW!!!!! Cars were awesome. Great people and fun times. Had a blast talking to you guys and hanging out. Next year bigger and better fella's. I want to thank once again Hugo for the designs for the stickers and shirts. Chris Cooley thanks to him for getting us the spot and being cool with everything and to everyone who showed up to the meet. The flog, your shirt will be shipped out Tuesday at the latest and I have 1 shirt left that I can't seem to recall who owns it. please IM me if you paid for it and didn't make it. i thinks its Chris at Revotech.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

For sure. Cars were great... reminds me of the long road I have ahead with mine... So many cars with bags, I'm almost tempted. Good times! Last night was a blast.. I was at the center table outside right as you head out to the deck at Mac Daddys working my magic on the local chicks:thumb:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

Omar good seeing you again. and thaks agin for getting this going. Gateig- thanks for the shirts. they are great!!!


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

irishpride said:


> Omar good seeing you again. and thaks agin for getting this going. Gateig- thanks for the shirts. they are great!!!


Tony, Gateig, Hugo, Omar, Louie and all of you MK1 lovers it was all kinds of awesomeness to meeting you all and have the chance to witness your beautiful cars! Promise ill be there next year with my Jetta and may the VW gods bless all of you and your cars! You all have a new friend in Nashville!:bow:


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

Had a good time and nice to meet everyone. There was no room at Big Daddys lot so I parked in the driveway for hotel next door close enough. Haha -Jacob-


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

Boricua*jetta16v said:


> Tony, Gateig, Hugo, Omar, Louie and all of you MK1 lovers it was all kinds of awesomeness to meeting you all and have the chance to witness your beautiful cars! Promise ill be there next year with my Jetta and may the VW gods bless all of you and your cars! You all have a new friend in Nashville!:bow:


you too man. i'm an hour away if you need any help!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

LilHearst said:


> WOW!!!!! Cars were awesome. Great people and fun times. Had a blast talking to you guys and hanging out. Next year bigger and better fella's. I want to thank once again Hugo for the designs for the stickers and shirts. Chris Cooley thanks to him for getting us the spot and being cool with everything and to everyone who showed up to the meet. The flog, your shirt will be shipped out Tuesday at the latest and I have 1 shirt left that I can't seem to recall who owns it. please IM me if you paid for it and didn't make it. i thinks its Chris at Revotech.


Thank you guys for hosting it. Wish I could have stayed longer but we were swamped gettin the vendors set up. Love my shirt, and it was really cool meeting you and Hugo.


----------



## cabbybudandhis81 (May 2, 2010)

All of you are the reason that come h*ll or high water, my family will be SoWo bound next May. I cannt remember the last car show ive been to in the past 25 years that we had as much fun. and all the people were just the cream of the auto show crop. everyone of you were as great as the cars you drive. Oh, IrishPride, thanks for including the pic of my silver non mod rabbit convertible running down I-75. my daughters still screaming about our car online to all her friends. again thank you all for making it a great weekend.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

LilHearst said:


> WOW!!!!! Cars were awesome. Great people and fun times. Had a blast talking to you guys and hanging out. Next year bigger and better fella's. I want to thank once again Hugo for the designs for the stickers and shirts. Chris Cooley thanks to him for getting us the spot and being cool with everything and to everyone who showed up to the meet. The flog, your shirt will be shipped out Tuesday at the latest and I have 1 shirt left that I can't seem to recall who owns it. please IM me if you paid for it and didn't make it. i thinks its Chris at Revotech.


 wow was a great meet good turnout great meeting some new faces still missed a few peeps im sure but def had amazing rigs, and people...:super::thumb::beer:
rock on for next yr...2 be bigger and better like Omar said


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

irishpride said:


> you too man. i'm an hour away if you need any help!


I never knew you were just an hour from here. 

I guess I never thought about it. 
As many mk1s as turned out we should organize a southern mk1 gtg someday.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

deathhare. said:


> I never knew you were just an hour from here.
> 
> I guess I never thought about it.
> As many mk1s as turned out we should organize a southern mk1 gtg someday.


anytime. well truthfully 1.5 hrs give or take depending on where in Nashville, maybe 2hrs if your on the western side. I ain't skert to drive my turd down there


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Hell, you guys up for another trip to Helen? haha. I actually have a date there with a towny I met at Mac Daddy's (The drunk blonde at my table). Pretty hilarious. If guys are brave and want to hit up H20, I can help organize another GTG and shirt for that gig as well. -Hugo


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

deathhare. said:


> I never knew you were just an hour from here.
> 
> I guess I never thought about it.
> As many mk1s as turned out we should organize a southern mk1 gtg someday.


 Did you get a peek at my engine bay? I forgot to ask you about it.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

GaTeIg said:


> Did you get a peek at my engine bay? I forgot to ask you about it.


Yeah I did see. Looked good. Lots of stuff in there.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

deathhare. said:


> Yeah I did see. Looked good. Lots of stuff in there.


 My wire collection? haha, its a farking mess in there. Hard to believe it all works without a hitch 10k miles later... It will be a different beast next year.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey at least it runs and Im sure it rips too. 
Id love to do that swap.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I had a great time checking out some amazing cars! And thanks for the MK1 cookies and brownies! Those things were straight $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

nemo1ner said:


> I had a great time checking out some amazing cars! And thanks for the MK1 cookies and brownies! Those things were straight $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!


The girlfriend knows how to deliver. I'll be sure to bring more next year. And no, there wasn't anything "special" in those brownies


----------



## cabbybudandhis81 (May 2, 2010)

*german auto bash (formally big ohio)*

Any of you interested in hittin up the german auto bash in Deleware state park, 30 min north of columbus Ohio this year. Its on June 26th. I contacted them about getting thier thread up on vwvortex. last year they had a good mk1 turn out and a total of 150 + vws and audis, plus a few other german makes. just thought i put that out to you all,and your clubs.

they are getting bigger and grossmann and eurotrash are settin up this year.


----------

